# Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)



## blueshift (18. Dezember 2010)

*Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

Hallo Leute,

Bald ist ja Weihnachten und auf den Wunschzettel soll ein neuer (Gaming) PC unter demn Tannebaum stehen.

Entschieden habe ich mich für:

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3
CPU:         AMD Phenom XII 1090T
Gehäuse:   COOLERMASTER HAF 922

Leider kenne ich mich aktuell mit den ganzen CPU-Kühler nicht so aus.
Könntet ihr mir einen guten CPU-Kühler empfehlen der seinen Job sauber macht und zudem leise ist? Preis-Leistungs Verhältnis sollte stimmen, wobei ich mehr Wert auf die Lautstärke nehme.
OC hab ich noch nie gemacht, hätte aber interesse es mal zu testen.

Evtl. noch einen guten Arbeitsspeicher zu empfehlen? 4 bis 8 GB sollten es schon sein. Arbeitsspeicher würde ich eher nicht OC'en, sollte trotzdem kühl bleiben.

Gruß blueshift


----------



## Happyplace4190 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

kann dir den scythe muggen 2 empfehlen .. kostet um die 30€


----------



## BL4CK_92 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

oder den kleineren aber mind. genauso guten EKL Groß Clock'ner. Kostet auch 30 Mücken.


----------



## Zyanoses (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

scythe muggen 2 pcgh ed hab ich drauf ist sehr gut . CPU oc auf 3957mhz im idel so 22 grad

wenn ich wüst wie man Bilder hier uppen kann dann würde ich dir mall Screens

uppen.


----------



## Own3r (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

Entweder den Scythe Mugen 2 oder den Noctua NH-U12P SE


----------



## The-Suffering-Clone (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*



Zyanoses schrieb:


> scythe muggen 2 pcgh ed hab ich drauf ist sehr gut . CPU oc auf 3957mhz im idel so 22 grad
> 
> wenn ich wüst wie man Bilder hier uppen kann dann würde ich dir mall Screens
> 
> uppen.



oO bitte upp Bilder!

imgur: the simple image sharer

könnte auch ein Auslesefehler sein, versuch mal CoreTemp und Speedfan

wie warm ist es in deinem Zimmer?


----------



## PEG96 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

Das muss nen auslesefehler sein, oder er hat -grade im zimmer. Der kühler kann ja net kühler kühlen als die luft is, die er benutzt


----------



## nimbo123 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

Kühler: Noctua NH-D14 ... auf der Noctua Seite kannst du auch in der Kompatibilitätsliste schauen ob er auf dein Board passt.

RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws 2x4GB (8GB Kit) DDR3-1600 CL9 ...sollte mittlerweile unter 100 Euro liegen.


----------



## Outlaw15 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

Scythe Mugen 4 Ever <3 Das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis! Beim Test von PCGH auf Platz 2 oder 3  Caseking.de » Silent PC » Silent CPU-Kühler » Scythe Mugen 2 CPU-Kühler Rev.B SCMG-2100


----------



## watercooled (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

Ich kann dir auch nur den Mugen 2 empfehlen, muss keine PCGH Ed sein, der normale tuts auch!

@Zyanoses: Das will ich sehen! Vorallem bei dem OC, das schafft man nicht mal mit ner Wakü!


----------



## Zyanoses (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

jo bittö 

http://imgur.com/Z2zzg.jpg


es is der kühler verbaut .

http://www.alternate.de/html/produc.../147940/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Cooling&l2=CPU-Kühler

das war nach cinebench und noch bissel oc mehr

http://img821.imageshack.us/img821/4803/unbenanntsv.png


----------



## Zyanoses (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

oder meint ihr des auslese fehler ??


----------



## Kusanar (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

also ich kann auch den NH-D14 von Noctua empfehlen. is zwar saugross und kostet, aber der mehrwert an kühlung (betreibe ihn mit nur einem lüfter) und die (nicht vorhandene) lautstärke machen das für meinen geschmack wieder wett.

mit dem ram wirds allerdings dann knapp, allzu hohe ram bausteine gehen sich damit nicht mehr aus


----------



## watercooled (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

Also das ist 100%ig ein Auslesefehler. Mit Kompressorkühlung ja, mit Lukü nein


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

Haha mit KoKü hat man fette Minusgrade, mir LuKü kannste sehr wohl 19°C im Idle schaffen (15°C Raumtemp + Gute Durchlüftung)


----------



## Zyanoses (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

muss dazu sagen das ich den Antec Twelve Hundred habe da is wirklich top in der leistung der kühler


----------



## belle (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

Das ist, denke ich, kein Auslesefehler, ich habe schon 2 Phenom II X6 mit unter 20° C Temperatur im Idle (gute Luftkühlung) gesehen (gemessen mit CoreTemp und AMD Overdrive).

EDIT: Die X4 sind wesentlich hitziger...


----------



## elohim (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

x6 phenoms haben eine ungefähr 14°C zu niedrig angezeigte Core Temp. Die tatsächliche Temperatur, welche auch für die max TEmp von 62°C relevant ist, wird als CPU temp (oder tmpin0 oä) ausgelesen. Versuch mal PC Probe, SIW oder Everest

30-36°C als Idle Temp sind dann auch realistische Werte für dein Setup.


On-topic: 
der Scythe Mugen 2 hat ein gutes PL Verhältnis und kann die CPU auch mit ein wenig OC gut kühlen, im High End Bereich würd ich dir den Thermalright Silver Arrow ans herz legen, der ist für knapp unter 60€ zu haben, ist laut vielen Tests der momentan beste Luftkühler und hat mit 2 sehr guten Lüftern im Lieferumfang auch ein sehr ordentliches PL Verhältnis.


----------



## Zyanoses (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

ICH liebeugel zur zeit 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Prozessoren (CPU) - CPU-Lüfter - be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1

mir den zu kaufen was halteet ihr von dem ?


----------



## elohim (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

schaut gut und vielversprechend aus, es gibt aber noch keinerlei tests!


----------



## Zyanoses (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

kühler is da wird heute abend verbaut

So kühler is vebaut doch habe ich das Problem das der kühler nicht die temps regelt der leuft die ganze zeit mit der gleichen geschwindigkeit . Auch mit speedfan kann ich an der leistung nichts ändern muss ich da im bios was umstellen oder woran kann das liegen ?? der kühler ist der im Link

http://www.alternate.de/html/produc.../783456/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Cooling&l2=CPU-Kühler


----------



## NCphalon (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*

*hust*rtfm*hust*

Du müsstest im BIOS unter PC Health ne Funktion aktivieren die "CPU Smart Fan Control" heißt, die aktivierst du und dann stellst du bei "CPU Smart Fan Mode" auf PWM. Dann wird der CPU Lüfter (wenn es so wie bei meinem alten P35-DS3 is) vernünftig geregelt. Um den Lüfter dann in Speedfan zu steuern musst du erst in der Konfiguration beim entsprechenden Controller den CPU Lüfter auf "Software Controlled" stellen. Dann kannste den mit SF regeln wie du lustig bist.


----------



## x-cafe (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Kühler gesucht (Phenom II X6 1090T + Gigabyte GA-870A-UD3)*



NCphalon schrieb:


> *hust*rtfm*hust*
> 
> Du müsstest im BIOS unter PC Health ne Funktion aktivieren die "CPU Smart Fan Control" heißt, die aktivierst du und dann stellst du bei "CPU Smart Fan Mode" auf PWM. Dann wird der CPU Lüfter (wenn es so wie bei meinem alten P35-DS3 is) vernünftig geregelt. Um den Lüfter dann in Speedfan zu steuern musst du erst in der Konfiguration beim entsprechenden Controller den CPU Lüfter auf "Software Controlled" stellen. Dann kannste den mit SF regeln wie du lustig bist.



Nein  mit GA-870A-UD3 Geht nicht . Also Mit SF nicht möglich.


----------

